# CowPimp Chews Cud



## CowPimp (Sep 26, 2011)

Greetings Ironmag members.  I haven't kept a consistent journal here in a long time, but I'm going to make another go at it.  My main reason for keeping a journal will be to help improve my level of activity on these forums.  I feel like if I come here to post these workouts I will be more likely to assist other members and engage in discussions in other sections of the site.

My main goal is always strength with some level of muscle growth being desirable as well.  Muscle growth of course leads to increased strength, so it is a means to an end.  Looking like a badass is kinda nice too.

I will be using a simliar program to what was seen in my last journal.  I'm utilizing undulating periodization.  I also will be avoiding failure almost completely and mostly stopping each set when technique, range of motion, or velocity go below acceptable levels.

During heavy weeks the main movements for the day will be performed at about 90-93% intensity.  Accessory movements will be performed at about 85%.  During moderate weeks the main movements will be at about 85%, and accessory movements will be at about 80%.  During light weeks all movements will be around 70-75% of 1RM.  I do include isolation accessory/prehab work at lower intensities too.

I have some videos of recent 1RM completions in my signature.  Check them out to see where I stand.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 26, 2011)

will be checking your logs out.


----------



## fufu (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice! Looking forward to another one of your journals.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 26, 2011)

Good to see you back SirMooCow, hope you stick around regularly again.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 27, 2011)

*Heavy Upper Body Workout - 09/26/2011*

Hello to all who popped in.  Thanks for the wellwishing.  Sean and fufu I'll have to check your journals and see how you guys are lookin' compared to old times.  Still PLing Sean?

Here's my first entry.  I'm going to include some of the warm-up sets I did, but I won't typically do that.  It's just to give you an idea of how I warm-up, though that varies depending on how heavy I'm going.  All workouts are generally preceeded by some kind of dynamic flexibility/activation exercises and I stretch for 5-10 minutes at the end as well.


A1 Bench Press
95x5
135x3
165x3
195x3
225x5
260x1
290x3,2,2,2,1 - 10 (PR)

A2 Seated Row
90x5
135x3
180x3
225x3
260x1
290x3,3,3,1 - 10

B1 Seated DB OH Press
85sx5,4,4,3,3 - 19

B2 Pullups
+50x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C1 DB OH Extension
115x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C2 DB Preacher Curls
45sx5,4,4,3,3 - 19


Main notable item here is the bench.  Previous best for a triple was 285.  Most I've done for a single was 300 (Though I did 7 sets of 1, so it wasn't a full on 1RM).  I could probably do 310-315 right now, but I'll test that a little later.

Overall everything felt pretty good.  I was a bit tired because of a little less sleep than optimal, but felt pretty good once I got moving.


----------



## fufu (Sep 27, 2011)

Great lifts! What is the diet like these days?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 27, 2011)

You can't keep a good pimp down.  I'm glad you're logging, I've always enjoyed your info in the stickies.!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 27, 2011)

fufu said:


> Great lifts! What is the diet like these days?



I'll give you an example while I wait for my bus, haha:


Meal 1
potatoes, eggs, spinach, olive oil, piece of fruit, fish oil caps

Meal 2
WW pasta, ground beef, peas, onions

Meal 3
WW pasta, ground beef, peas, onions

Meal 4
waxy maize, whey protein, creatine

Meal 5
oatmeal, mixed berries, casein protein

Meal 6
tuna, wrap, mayo, celery, piece of fruit

Meal 7
peanut butter, casein protein, olive oil, fish oil caps


I eat something like 4K calories a day.  Not really going up in weight I don't think.  Not sure.  Honestly, I should pay a little more attention to that and tweak my diet more precisely.  Most recent weigh in was 209.  I'm fairly lean but not shredded.  I definitely have pretty good ab visibility.  I'll try to get some physique shots up in the not too distant future.

@dragon: Thank you good sir.  Hopefully you find something interesting in here!


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 27, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Hello to all who popped in.  Thanks for the wellwishing.  Sean and fufu I'll have to check your journals and see how you guys are lookin' compared to old times.  Still PLing Sean?



Yep, still powerlifting. I'm actually in Chicago right now for job training (Sept 19th-Oct 14th), so I've been taking the subway to Quad's gym about 5-6 miles from where I'm staying. Last meet I did was in July, feel free to check out my log for more details. Last meet I did was July (training and competing multi-ply now). While I'm in Chicago I'm focusing more on raw training. I did bring my single and double ply squat briefs, but probably won't even bother with my double ply without a monolift and spotters.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2011)

Seanp156 said:


> Yep, still powerlifting. I'm actually in Chicago right now for job training (Sept 19th-Oct 14th), so I've been taking the subway to Quad's gym about 5-6 miles from where I'm staying. Last meet I did was in July, feel free to check out my log for more details. Last meet I did was July (training and competing multi-ply now). While I'm in Chicago I'm focusing more on raw training. I did bring my single and double ply squat briefs, but probably won't even bother with my double ply without a monolift and spotters.



Great to hear it.  You should check out the powerlifting movie someone posted Youtube links to in the training-strength sports section.  It was entertaining/interesting for the most part.  Good luck in your next meet dude.  Mad props; I hope you stick with it for a long PL career.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2011)

*Conditioning*

Jogging

10 rounds:
Hill Sprints (10-15sec)
Walk (~60sec)

Jogging


I've been doing something more measurable at the gym, but a friend of mine was visiting from Australia.  I went out to eat with her, and it was just much more practical to do something outside around my place.

Also, I just got an e-mail with my results from the NSCA-CSCS exam which I passed.  I got a 90% on the exam.  Happy about that for sure.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice, congrats on the CSCS, where are you heading with that cert?

Btw, I checked out your youtube videos, nice OHP. I noticed you took a slightly staggered stance, what does that do for you?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Sep 28, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Also, I just got an e-mail with my results from the NSCA-CSCS exam which I passed.  I got a 90% on the exam.  Happy about that for sure.



Congrats. 

This reminds me.  I need to get my recertification stuff together again!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 28, 2011)

*Heavy Lower Body - 09/28/2011*

@fufu: I dunno where I'm headed.  I like my job, but I periodically see what's around and apply to things that sound interesting.  I just want to keep trying stuff.  The staggered stance always feels more comfortable, and I feel like I can maintain posture a little better.

@dragon: Thanks.  I hear ya, I have to claim my CEUs for my CPT cert too.


A1 Deadlift
475x3,3,2,2 - 10

A2 Cable External Rotations
50x3x14

B1 1-Leg Hyperextension
+60x4x6 - 24

B2 NG Face Pull
200x3x10

C1 1-Leg Calf Raise
135x4x6 - 24

C2 Hanging Pikeup
BWx8,8,6,5 - 27


Solid workout.  Deadlifts felt really strong on the first couple of sets, though sort of lackluster on the very last one.  I was in that mode for a moment where if you had put a rabbit in front of me I would've ripped it's head off with my teeth.  Anyway, that might've been a PR, though I think I did that once before.  However, it was definitely not that easy.  I'm pretty confident in 485 next time around.  Really the only lift I give much of a shit about on this day.


----------



## fufu (Sep 28, 2011)

geez, strong deads!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2011)

*Conditioning - 09/29/2011*

@fufu: Thanks.  Always been one of my better lifts.

10 x rowing machine sprints 
(15sec sprint:75sec active rest)

15mins treadmill
(2.6mph @ 15% incline)

These conditioning workouts are going to be boring.  They will look like this a lot.  Just a note, my active rest isn't that low intensity, but not ball breaking either.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2011)

*Heavy Upper Body - 09/30/2011*

A1 Dips
BW+155x3,3,2,2 - 10

A2 NG Chinups
BW+90x3,3,2,2 - 10

B1 DB Incline Press
100sx6,5,4,4,3 - 22

B2 Hammer Strength High Row
340x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C1 DB Skulls
50sx5,4,4,3,3 - 18

C2 DB Hammer Curls
50sx6,6,5,5,3 - 25


Fairly solid workout.  Chinups felt a little stronger than I anticipated.  Dips were okay; hopefully that keeps going up.  I think I've done more than that before but I was a bit lighter body weight.  Sorry for the late post but I was gone most of the weekend.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 3, 2011)

*Heavy Lower Body - 10/02/2011*

A1 Safety Bar Box Squat
310x3,3,3,1 - 10

A2 YTAs
7.5sx4x9

B1 Good Morning
305x6,6,5,5,5,3 - 25

B2 Towel Chinups
BW+10x6,5,4,3 - 18


My Sunday workouts end up being short a lot but I get the important stuff down.  That safety bar is a bitch.  Kills my ego on squats.  I'm using it to help with postural consistency during the squat though.  Hopefully it helps.  Same idea with the good mornings.  Also, it's amazing how much 10 pounds matters on those towel chinups.  Jesus.


----------



## fufu (Oct 3, 2011)

Love those towel chin ups, really forces you to engage your grip.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 3, 2011)

Jesus they are heavy good mornings


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 3, 2011)

Heavy stuff in here, I like.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 4, 2011)

*Light Upper Body - 10/03/2011*

@fufu: Yeah they're awesome.  I can do sets of 10 or so with just bodyweight.  Maybe it wasn't just the weight, but the towels were slightly different?  Either way, they're tough.

@davegmb: Thanks.  They have always been a strong exercise for me.

@lynnlynn: Thanks.  Good to see some lady love in here, haha!


A1 Bench Press
230x10,9,7,6,3 - 35

A2 Seated Row
245x10,10,9,6 - 35

B1 Seated DB Press
65sx10,10,8,7 - 35

B2 Pullups
BW+20x10,9,8,7 - 34

C1 DB OH Extension
105x10,8,7,6 - 31

C2 DB Preacher Curls
35sx10,8,7,6 - 31


This is from memory so the arm stuff might be a little off, but it was something like that.  Overall everything felt pretty good.  Damned light workouts make me feel weak as Hell though.  It's an improvement over the last light workout with the same exercises though, for sure.


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 4, 2011)

Lady love indeed.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 7, 2011)

*Light Lower Body - 10/05/2011*

A1 Deadlift
385x10,10,9,6 - 35

A2 Cable External Rotations
60x4x8

B1 1-Leg Hyper
+45x10,10,9,6 - 35

B2 NG Face Pull
200x3x11

C1 1-Leg Calf Raise
90x10,10,9,6 - 35

C2 Hanging Pikeup
BWx8,8,7,5 - 28


Definitely best deadlifting I've ever done in this rep range.  I feel like I could hit 10 reps with 405.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 7, 2011)

*Conditioning - 10/06/2011*

10rounds Rowing Machine:
15sec sprint
75sec low intensity

15mins Treadmill:
2.6mph@15%


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2011)

*Light Upper Body - 10/07/2011*

A1 Dips
+90x10,8,6,6,5 - 35

A2 Chinups
+30x10,8,6,6,5 - 35

B1 DB Incline Press
85sx9,8,7,6 - 30

B2 Seated Row CNG
255x10,10,9,6 - 35

C1/C2 Dropsets of some arm stuff


Doing this from memory but it's pretty close to accurate if not perfect.  Was running low on time so I cut my arm work short a little and did an extended dropset of one tricep exericse and then one of a bicep exercise.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2011)

*Light Lower Body - 10/09/2011*

A1 Safety Bar Box Squat
240x10
250x10
Substitute: Deadlift - 315x19

A2 YTAs
7.5sx3x10

B1 Good Morning
275x10,10,9,6 - 35

B2 Towel Chinups
+10x9,8,7,6 - 30


I was working out with an out of town friend here.  He was doing some deadlifts and it got me fired up to do some too.  I ended up dropping some of my squat work to see what I could do with 315.  I was pretty happy with that, especially considering I wasn't totally fresh.  20 reps is very doable fresh.


----------



## davegmb (Oct 10, 2011)

Impressive high rep deads I'm sure your lower back loves you right now!!!

Jealous that your gym has a safety bar


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2011)

*Heavy Upper Body - 10/10/2011*

@dave: Thanks.  Yeah the safety bar is cool.  The gym where I train has one.  We had a very smart trainer in the know who worked there years ago and influenced some of the purchases made by the gym.  We also have a couple of sleds, prowler, 135lb keg, farmer's walk handles, and some other neat stuff.

A1 Bench Press
295x3,2,2,2,1 - 10

A2 Seated Row
300x3,3,2,2 - 10

B1 DB Seated OH Press
85sx6,5,4,4,3 - 22

B2 Pullups
+55x6,5,5,4,4 - 24

C1 DB OH Ext
120x6,6,5,5,3

C2 DB Preacher Curls
45sx5,5,4,4,3 - 21


PR on the bench press.  Woot.  That's really the most important item from this workout.  I could probably hit 315.  I'll have to try it in the near future.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 11, 2011)

nice solid workouts!


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 11, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> A1 Deadlift
> 385x10,10,9,6 - 35
> 
> A2 Cable External Rotations
> ...



What do you think your max DL might be?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 11, 2011)

*Conditioning - 10/11/2011*

@jag: Thanks

@lynn: Not quite sure.  I'm gonna say between 525-540.  I imagine if I got really fired up 550 isn't impossible.


Rowing Machine - 10 Rounds
15sec sprint : 75sec rest

Treadmill
2.7mph @ 15%


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2011)

*Heavy Lower Body - 10/12/2011*

A1 Deadlift
485x3,3,2,1 - 9

A2 Cable External Rotations
60x9,9,9

B1 1-Leg Hyperextension
+65x6,6,6

B2 NG Face Pull
200x12,12,12

C1 1-Leg Calf Raise
135x6,6,6

C2 Hanging Pikeup
BWx8,8,8


Deadlift PR, yay!  I'm guessing 5 plates for 3 is doable if I can hit 2 sets with 10 pounds less.  That's pretty sweet. I shaved a set off the accessory stuff here and there because of time constraints.  My schedule changed and I need to get up slightly earlier than anticipated to get to work on time.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 14, 2011)

Great deads, dude!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2011)

*Conditioning - 10/13/2011*

@gaz: Thanks brosef.


Complexes - 4 Rounds - 2x16kg kettlebells
RDL x 7
Bent Row x 7
Swing x 7
Snatch x 7
Front Squat x 7
Push Press x 7

Sled Dragging - 4 Rounds - 180lbs
Reverse Drags
Forward Drags
Row Drags


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2011)

*Heavy Upper Body - 10/14/2011*

A1 Dips
BW+160x3,2,2,1 - 8

A2 NG Chinups
+95x3,3,2,2 - 10

B1 DB Incline Press
105sx4,4,3 - 11

B2 HS High Rows
350x6,6,5 - 17

C1 Dips - AMAP
C2 Chinups - AMAP


This workout was cut a little short.  I had to do that a couple times this week unfortunately.  Oh well.  Dips felt pretty decent for this weight.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2011)

*Recreation - 10/15/2011*

Went hiking for a few hours.  It wasn't too strenuous.  There was about a mile of semi-strenuous hiking, but mostly the ground was pretty level.  This is fine considering I didn't really take any days off this week.  If anyone lives in the DC metro area or knows it well I went to Great Falls.

Also, I went with my girlfriend and her parents because they were visiting from out of town and she wanted to introduce me.  Pretending to be an upstanding young gentleman who isn't banging their daughter is a workout in and of itself, heh.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 17, 2011)

*Heavy Lower Body- 10/16/2011*

A1 SBB Box Squat
320x3,3,2,2 - 10

A2 YTA
7.5sx11,11,11

B1 Good Morning
315x6

(Substituted the next few sets with pullthroughs.  My back was kind of bothering me during the squats, and in fact is still doing so today.  Even doing that set of good mornings was probably dumb.  Hopefully it decides to behave for my workout today.)

B2 Towel Chinups
+10x10,9,8,7 - 34


I just called it there.  I was going to do a couple of other things but I figured I should just not make a minor injury more serious.  I'm hoping my back is 100% by the time I'm supposed to do deadlifts this Friday.  On the bright side squats were pretty decent.  Damned SBB squats make me feel so weak though.


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 17, 2011)

I like the KB stuff too. Looking pretty solid lately.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 25, 2011)

*ME Upper Body - 10/24/2011*

@lynn: Thanks.  I get bored with traditional cardio so I do random stuff for conditioning quite often.

I have not exactly been slacking.  However, I went to workout a couple days after my last posted workout and hurt myself pretty badly.  I mentioned that my back bothered me slightly, and it really wasn't that bad initially.  Well, it lingered a couple days and during my next workout I was stupid and ignored the fact that as I was warming up on seated rows my back was hurting more and more.  On the heaviest set something snapped and my back was just fucked.  It was going into spasm for the next couple of days and I ended up taking the rest of the week off from lifting or vigorous exercise.  The spasms were so intense I couldn't breath when they kicked in, which happened every few minutes.  I wouldn't be surprised if I caused a disc herniation/prolapse.

It's still bothering me slightly, though much better now.  I was able to lift heavy with no issues at all really.  I was surprised.  Tomorrow's lower body workout will be the real test.  I might have to make pretty heavy modifications.

The wall of text will end soon, but I'm going to try some conjugate periodization similar to the Westside template for a bit.  A couple things will be modified, but it will mostly remain the same.


A Incline Press
45x8, 95x5, 135x3, 165x3, 195x3, 225x1, 245x1, 265x1, 275x1 (PR), 265x1, 255x2,1 - 7 @ 90%+

B1 CG Bench Press
225x8,7,6,5,4 - 30

B2 Chest Support Rows
145x8,8,8,6 - 30

C1 Dips
+90x8,5,5,4 - 22

C2 Pullups
+25x8,6,6,5 - 25


I was surprised I felt as strong as I did, but I went with it and it rocked.  Close grip bench felt good too, though it killed my triceps before I got to dips.  No probsky, the triceps have always been a weak point for me.

I will be including some extra back work on my lower body days.  My back has always responded pretty favorably to a very high frequency anyway.


----------



## fufu (Oct 25, 2011)

Jesus Christ! You're fucking strong! 485x3 deadlifts! Really impressive stuff.


----------



## lynnlynn (Oct 25, 2011)

don't mess up the newly healed back.


----------



## x~factor (Oct 25, 2011)

Another good looking journal in here. I agree with everyone, deadlift's numbers are impressive!


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 26, 2011)

*ME Lower Body - 10/26/2011*

@fufu: Thanks sir.  Always been one of my better lifts.

@lynn: I'm trying to be careful, but it's so hard to hold back, heh.

@xfactor: Thanks sir.


A Front Squat
45x8, 95x5, 135x3, 165x3, 195x3, 225x1, 255x1, 275x1, 295x1, 315x1 (PR), 295x1, 285x1 - 4 @ 90%+

B1 GHR
BWx3x5 (Negatives)

B2 NG Chinups
BWx3x10

C1 Half Kneel Rope Lift
50x3x10

C2 DB 90/90 External Rotations
15sx3x15


So I'm supposed to be easing into it after that back injury but the front squats just felt great.  I smashed my previous best with front squats which was 295, and I haven't even hit front squats regularly in probably a year, so I was psyched.  I picked front squats because of the reduced spinal shearing forces.  I did limit the volume though.  I was going to total 7 reps but kept it less to play it a little safer.

I tried to choose accessory work that was back safe too.  The half kneeling rope lift bothered it ever so slightly so I kept the weight low.  I could have easily done more, but I wasn't going to force it.


----------



## jagbender (Oct 27, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> Went hiking for a few hours. It wasn't too strenuous. There was about a mile of semi-strenuous hiking, but mostly the ground was pretty level. This is fine considering I didn't really take any days off this week. If anyone lives in the DC metro area or knows it well I went to Great Falls.
> 
> Also, I went with my girlfriend and her parents because they were visiting from out of town and she wanted to introduce me. Pretending to be an upstanding young gentleman who isn't banging their daughter is a workout in and of itself, heh.


 

The great falls are pretty cool.  I have family that lives in the area! 

Ya think you fooled the parents?


----------



## jagbender (Oct 27, 2011)

davegmb said:


> Impressive high rep deads I'm sure your lower back loves you right now!!!
> 
> Jealous that your gym has a safety bar


 
I need to make a safety bar for my gym  I tested my catch bars today and they failed


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 29, 2011)

*DE Upper - 10/28/2011*

@jag: Yeah it's really nice, especially in the fall.  I'm pretty sure her parents know that I'm sleeping with her, but they like me otherwise, haha.

The safety bar isn't actually any safer.  I have no idea where that name came from.  Here's what it looks like:

http://www.gymequipment.uk.com/store/image/3408h/Special_Bars_Safety_Squat_Bar.jpg


A Push Press
45x8, 75x3, 105x3, 135x8x3

B1 Decline Press
255x6, 265x6, 275x5,5,3 - 25

B2 Seated Row Pronated
255x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C1 NG DB Military Press
65sx4, 60sx6,5,5,4 - 24

C2 Chinups
+45x6,6,5,5,3


No complaints about this workout.  Push pressing felt fast as Hell.  Decline pressing numbers were awesome even though I haven't done a decline press in a year at least.  That's definitely a PR.  Seated rows felt good, and maybe even a little easy.  I was a tad timid just because this is the exercise where I put my back over the edge before, but no issues there at all.  NG military pressing is always a bitch.  I have trouble getting my left arm in the correct lockout position.  I figure I should do what I suck at though.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2011)

Really like the way this program is set out. Thats why you're the 'pimp!

Push press looks good, too. Lot of volume there. I love doing 8x3, 10x3 etc etc, really fun way of training.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2011)

*Conditioning - 10/27/2011*

@Gaz: I'm just using the Westside template but modifying to be less specific to the powerlifting exercises themselves.  However, the basic concept of conjugate periodization remains in tact.


Rowing machine - 10 rounds
Lower intensity rowing x 50sec
Sprint rowing x 10sec

Sled dragging - 180 x 4 rounds
Forward drag x round trip
15sec rest
Row drag x 1-way trip
15sec rest

Callisthenics - 3 rounds
Carioca x 1-way
Pushups x 10
Carioca x 1-way
Mountain climbers x 20

Tabata squat thrusts x 8 rounds


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2011)

*Conditioning - 10/29/2011*

Elliptical - 10 rounds
Lower intensity x 50 sec
Sprint x 10 sec

Callisthenics - 4 rounds
Jump rope x 45 sec
Rest 15 sec
Jumping jacks x 45 sec
Rest 15 sec

Callisthenics - 3 rounds
Stair runs x 3
Sled reeling @ 90 x round trip
Pushups x 10


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2011)

*DE Lower - 10/30/2011*

A Power Hang Clean
45x5, 95x3, 135x4x2, 155x4x2

B Rack Deadlift (Mid shin)
225x3, 315x3, 405x3, 475x5,4

C1 KB Swing
(40kg + blue band)x3x12

C2 Supine Row
(BW+45)x3x8

C3 Side Bends
80x3x12


Cleans felt okay, but it's been a while since I've done them.  I went fairly light hoping my form didn't suck too bad, and I felt reasonably comfortable for this weight.

Rack pulls I stopped a little premature.  I didn't hurt my back, but I was trying to keep the volume pretty low so as not to go overboard and re-injure myself.  I could just tell that was the stopping point.


----------



## fufu (Oct 31, 2011)

How do you set up using the KB and the resistance band?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 1, 2011)

*ME Upper Body - 10/31/2011*

@fufu: I wrap it around the handle passing one end through the opening on the other side.  That sort of forms two connection points between the band and handle on the bell.  I slide those connection points to the sides of the handle.  I stand on top of the slack in the band.  This allows for a much better gluteal contraction since you're not decelerating as hard toward the end of the movement.  Not to mention even the 40kg bell is easy to swing, so this is a good way to add resistance.


A Incline Bench Press
45x8, 95x5, 135x3, 165x3, 195x3, 225x1, 245x1, 265x1, 280x1 (PR), 265x2x1, 255x1 - 5 @ 90%+

B1 CG Bench
230x8,7,6,6,3 - 30

B2 Chest Support Row
150x8,8,8,6 - 30

C1 Dips
+90x8,6,5,5,4 - 28

C2 Pullups
+25x8,7,6,5,4 - 30


Another PR on the incline press, though this one was uglier.  I'm not going to try and break this number next time.  My planned increase in volume at this intensity should be sufficient to induce adaptation.

Accessory work felt good.  I had a pretty solid pump going too, which always feels nice.  Based on the way my triceps felt, I was expecting a poorer showing on dips but it was decent.  Still a bit of an ego killer though because I know I can do substantially better fresh.


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 1, 2011)

Banded KB swings- that is awesome idea! I must try that, although I only swing with a 16 kg bell.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 2, 2011)

*Conditioning - 11/01/2011*

@lynn: Yeah it's a fun one.  Be prepared because the kettlebell gets catapulted back to the start position faster than normal.  The rhythm is very different.


Elliptical sprints x 10 rounds:

Low intensity x 50sec
Sprint x 10sec


Circuit x 4 rounds:

Sled drag - 180x3-way
Rows - 180x1-way
Pushups BWx15


Circuit x 3 rounds:

Stair runs - BWx4
MB front slam - 10lbx10
Jumping Jacks - BWx25


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 2, 2011)

*ME Lower Body - 11/02/2011*

A Front Squat
45x5, 95x5, 135x3, 165x3, 195x3, 225x1, 255x1, 275x1, 295x1, 320x1 (PR), 300x1, 280x2x1 - 5 @ 90%+

B1 GHR
(BW-45)x8,6, (BW-40)x5, (BW-40)x8 - 27

B2 NG Chinups
BWx4x10

C1 Half Kneel Rope Lift
60x3x10

C2 DB ERs 90/90
20sx12,12,10


Solid front squats.  Definitely not an easy 320, but 325 was a possibility.  I'll try for it next week.  I used a pulldown machine for GHRs with a rope attachment for a ghetto setup with an assist.  I accidentally took the weight "up" for the 3rd set instead of down.  I'll use a 45 pound assist next week too.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2011)

*Conditioning - 11/03/2011*

Treadmill x 15mins
3.5mph @ 12%

Circuit x 4:
Stair runs x 4
Jump Rope x 100
MB Pushups Pass x 10
Mountain Climbers x 20


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2011)

*DE Upper Body - 11/04/2011*

A Push Press
45x5, 95x3, 125x3, 150x8x3

B1 Decline Press
275x4, 260x5,5,4 - 18

B2 Pronated Seated Row
260x4x6 - 24

C1 NG OH Press
65sx5,4,4

C2 Chinups
+50x6,5,5


Ran a little short on time here.  Got up early for this because I hopped on a plane to Youmacon (Anime convention) in Detroit that morning.  Decline numbers were a little down because the decline setup wasn't as steep.  Also, the heavier push pressing was noticeably more fatiguing.  Overall not bad though.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2011)

*DE Lower - 11/06/2011*

A Hang Power Clean
45x5, 95x3, 135x2, 170x8x2

B Good Morning
315x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C1 KB Swing
(40kg+grey band)x3x12

C2 Body Row
(BW+45)x3x9

C3 Side Bends
85x3x12


Overall good workout.  Didn't have my chalk with me so I skipped rack deadlifting and did good mornings.  I figured they wouldn't like me having chalk on my carry-on bag.  I went straight from the airport to my gym where I train.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2011)

*ME Upper - 11/07/2011*

A Incline Press
45x5, 95x5, 135x3, 165x3, 195x3, 225x1, 245x1, 265x1, 280x1, 270x1, 265x2x1, 260x4x1 - 9 @ 90%+

B1 CG Bench
235x7,6,5,5,4 - 27

B2 Chest Support Row
155x8,8,8,6 - 30

C1 Dips
+90x8,7,5,5,4 - 29

C2 Pullups
+30x8,6,5,5,4 - 28


Pretty solid workout.  I didn't go for another PR on inclines.  Last one I hit was a little sloppy.  This time 280 was a ton cleaner, so I was happy.  Also, doing a very high volume of ME work this week and deloading from ME work next week.  Accessory work didn't progress much or at all.  Pretty happy with it nonetheless, as I was a lot more fatigued from all that volume on the inclines.  Much longer workout.  Tonight will be similar.


----------



## x~factor (Nov 9, 2011)

CowPimp said:


> I didn't go for another PR on inclines.


I often do you go for a PR... or do you just go by how you feel that day?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 10, 2011)

@xfactor: Ideally I try for one every workout, but this world is not ideal.  If you're talking purely 1RMs, then it's based on how consistent my form is with the current PR, program planning, and how I feel.  If I'm deloading, for example, I won't fart around at those high intensities at all, let alone try to set a PR.  If I wasn't planning on shooting for a PR, but I feel invigorated and mentally focused, then things change.  Conversely, if I was gonna shoot for a PR but all my warm-up sets feel like garbage, then I'll skip it for the day.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2011)

*ME Lower - 11/09/2011*

A Front Squat
45x5, 95x5, 135x3, 165x3, 195x3, 225x1, 255x1, 275x1, 295x1, 325x1 (PR), 310x1, 300x4x1, 295x2x1 - 9 @ 90%+

B1 GHR
Purple Bandx8,8,8,6 - 30

B2 NG Chinups
BWx11,11,11,10 - 43

C1 Half Kneel Rope Lift
#4.5x3x10

C2 DB ER 90/90
20sx3x12


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2011)

*DE Upper - 11/11/2011*

A Push Press
45x5, 95x3, 135x2, 160x8x3

B1 Decline Press
275x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

B2 Pronated Seated Row
270x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C1 NG OH Press
65sx6,5,5,5,4 - 25

C2 Chinups
+50x6,5,5,5,4 - 25


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2011)

*DE Lower - 11/13/2011*

A Hang Power Clean
45x5, 95x2, 135x2, 185x8x2

B Good Morning
320x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C1 KB Swing
(40kg+grey band)x3x12

C2 Body Row
(BW+45)x3x10

C3 Side Bends
90x3x12


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2011)

*ME Upper - 11/14/2011 (Deload)*

A1 CG Bench
235x8,7,6 - 21

A2 Chest Support Rows
155x3x8 - 24

B1 Dips
+90x8,7,6 - 21

B2 Pullups
+30x8,7,6 - 21


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2011)

*ME Lower - 11/16/2011*

A1 GHR
(BW-55)x3x8 - 24

A2 NG Chinup
BWx3x11 - 33

B1 Half Kneel Rope Lift
60x10, 70x10

B2 DB ER 90/90
20sx2x12


Phew.  MIA lately on my posts.  Just played catchup and posted like 5 workouts.  I have been doing conditioning stuff, but since I don't really have specific goals with it I typically don't record my workouts.  The usual has occurred though: sled dragging, calisthenics, the occasional plyometric exercise, stair runs, sprints, interval work, etc.

Deloading this week, so essentially on the "ME" and "DE" days I'm not doing any ME or DE work.  I've also reduced the volume on the accessory work anywhere from 20-30%.  I'm keeping intensities where they are though.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2011)

*Conditioning - 11/17/2011*

Elliptical intervals x 10

50sec rest
10sec sprint


Treadmill x 20mins

3.0mph @ 15%


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 19, 2011)

*DE Upper - 11/18/2011 (Deload)*

A1 Decline Press
275x3x6 - 18

A2 Seated Row Pronated
270x3x6 - 18

B1 NG OH Press
65sx3x6 - 18

B2 Chinups
(BW+50)x3x6 - 18


Deloads = boring.  Oh well.  I'll definitely be ready for PR breaking in the coming weeks.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats a lot of workout!

Looking good. Deloads always feel weird but they're worth it.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 22, 2011)

*DE Lower - 11/20/2011 (Deload)*

A Good Morning
320x6,6,5 - 17

B1 KB Swing
(40kg+grey band)x2x12

B2 Body Rows
(BW+45)x2x10

C3 Side Bends
90x2x12


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 22, 2011)

*ME Upper - 11/22/2011*

@Gaz: Indeed.  I think they feel good in a way, even if I do get the urge to throw around more iron sometimes.


A Bench Press
45x5, 95x5, 135x3, 165x3, 195x3, 225x1, 255x1, 275x1, 295x1, 305x3x1 (PR), 295x2 - 7@90%+

B1 CG Bench
240x8,6,6,5,5 - 30

B2 Chest Support Rows
160x8,8,8,6 - 30

C1 Dips
+100x7,5,5,5 - 22

C2 Pullups
+35x7,7,6,5 - 25


The ME work was solid, and that's what really counts.  Accessory work was pretty average; nothing spectacular to report there.  A 5 pound PR on the bench and I owned it, leaving me able to do 3 singles with it instead of just 1.  315 is probably very doable, which would be a kickass milestone.  So happy to be back to PR land; fuckin' deloads!


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 23, 2011)

*Conditioning - 11/22/2011*

Rowing Ergometer
50sec @ ~600cal/hr
10sec @ sprint (~1600cal/hr)
Repeat for 10 rounds

Circuit
Sled drag @ 180 x round trip
Sled rows @ 180 x round trip
MB pushups with pass x 10
Stair runs x 4
Rest 60sec
Repeat for 4 rounds

Tabata
Mountain climbers x 4 rounds
Squats x 4 rounds


Decent conditoning workout.  I tried doing a tabata segment at the end doing the first 4 work blocks with one exercise and the last 4 work blocks with a different movement.  I liked it.  Muscular fatigue was limited while still giving the old cardiovascular system a run for it's money.


----------



## fufu (Nov 23, 2011)

nice bench PR.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2011)

*ME Lower - 11/23/2011*

@fufu: Thanks bro.  Another one incoming.  Much bigger this time!


A Deadlift
135x5, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 365x1, 405x1, 445x1, 485x1, 525x1 (PR), 505x1, 495x1, 485x1, 475x1 - 6 @ 90%+

B1 GHR
(BW-50)x8,8,7,6 - 29

B2 NG Chinups
BWx12,12,11,10 - 45

C1 Half Kneel Rope Lift
70x3x10 - 30

C2 DB ER 90/90
20sx3x13 - 39


Deadlift PR = woo.  A 25 pound PR at that.  I did 1 rep less than planned because I felt like it'd be hard to hold my form at that point.  I was going to complete a 7th rep at 90%.  Figured I'd rather stay at 6 and injury free though.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2011)

*DE Upper - 11/25/2011*

A Push Press
45x5, 95x3, 125x3, 150x8x3

B1 Decline Press
280x6,5,5,4 - 20

B2 Seated Row Pronated
275x4x6 - 24

C1 NG Military Press
70sx5,4,4 - 13

C2 Chinups
(BW+55)x6,5,5 - 16


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2011)

*DE Lower - 11/27/2011*

A Depth Jump
BWx8x3
Note: Substitued this for hang power cleans.  A little elbow flexion pain, which was a problem when dropping the bar back into the hang position.  

B GM
325x6,6,5,4 - 21

C1 KB Swing
(40kg+grey band)x3x14 - 42

C2 Reverse DB Flys
22sx3x12 - 36
Note: Substituted this for body rows.  Same reason as stated above.

C3 Side Bends
95x3x12 - 36


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2011)

*ME Upper - 11/28/2011*

A Bench Press
45x5, 95x5, 135x3, 165x3, 195x3, 225x1, 255x1, 280x1, 300x1, 315x1 (PR), 325x1 (PR), 300x2 - 5 @ 90%+

B1 CG Bench
245x7,6,6,4 - 23

B2 Chest Support Row
165x8,8,8,6 - 30

C1 Dips
BWx20,15,12 - 47

C2 Pullups
BWx10,8,7 - 25


Pretty solid workout.  Actually, I'm surprised it went so well.  I was horribly distracted because of some crazy personal stuff involving animal cruelty.  I channeled the rage appropriately though.  Pulled out a 20 pound PR on bench, which is huge considering the snail's pace at which I have improved it over the last couple years.  Accessory work was fine, though I ended up going lighter on my last couple of movement because of a little lingering elbow flexor pain.  It's feeling quite a bit better though.


----------



## lynnlynn (Nov 29, 2011)

Lots of nice PR's in here!


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bovine beast. Nice work.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2011)

*Conditioning - 11/29/2011*

@lynn and fufu: Thanks for the kind words folks!

Yesterday I just hopped in the treadmill and did some incline walking for about 30 minutes and stretched out afterward.  I was going to do my more traditional CowPimp style cardio, but again I wanted to rest my elbow flexors.  They feel a ton better today, and the next day I really beat on them hard will be Friday, so they should heal up nicely by then.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2011)

*11/30/2011*

A Deadlift
135x5, 185x3, 225x3, 275x3, 315x3, 365x1, 405x1, 455x1, 495x1, 535x1 (PR) - 2 @ 90%+

B1 GHR
(BW-45)x8,7,6,5 - 26

B2 NG Chinup
BWx12,12,12,11 - 47

C1 Half Kneel Rope Lift
80x3x10 - 30

C2 DB ER 90/90
25sx8,6,6 - 20


I ended up losing form pretty hard on my max deadlift.  I didn't severely injure myself, but I definitely tweaked my back a tad.  Not a big deal today, but I just stopped DLing right then and there.  I'm to the point now where if I fuck up I pay for it on this exercise.  I probably need to avoid 1RMing very  much on this exercise and just do lots of singles at 90% or so when I want to go heavy.  My form was pretty solid with 495.  Whatever though, PR's are awesome.


----------



## fufu (Dec 1, 2011)

Well if form goes to shit, it better be on a PR lift, and it was nice. Nice pulling.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2011)

*DE Upper - 12/02/2011*

@fufu: Yeah, it's bound to happen sometimes.  I feel like I could've held it together better with more concentration, but oh well.


A Push Press
45x5, 95x3, 135x8x3

B1 Decline Press
280x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

B2 Seated Row Pronated
285x6,6,5,5,3 - 25

C1 NG Military Press
70sx5,5,4,4 - 18

C2 Chinups
+55x6,5,5,4 - 20


Nothing fancy to report.  Made a little progress and did a bit more overall volume than last time.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 5, 2011)

*DE Lower - 12/04/2011*

A Power Hang Cleans
95x5
155x8x2

B Glute Bridge
225x6, 255x6, 285x6, 315x6, 345x6

C1 SB Leg Curl
1Legx5, BWx20

C2 Body Row
(BW+45)x2x12

C3 Side Bends
100x2x12


Decent workout.  Substituted some things to play it safe on my back.  It wasn't hurting at all, but I might be lifting 3 days in a row, and I want to minimize spinal loading during this time.  I'm hopping on a plane Friday to go skiing for a long weekend, so I might lift MTWR this week instead of normal.  I may also just end up doing 3 days and doing a full body workout Friday morning.  It depends how I feel after this 3 day stint.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2012)

*Heavy Lower - 01/03/2012*

A Squat
140x1, 205x1, 275x1, 345x8x1

B1 RDL
395x4x6

B2 Cable External Rotations
50x3x12

C Suitcase Deadlift
145x3x6


Okay, so I have been lazy about posting.  Honestly, I have been somewhat inconsistent for the couple weeks around the holiday.  We're talking the most inconsistent I've been in the almost 10 years I've lifted.  I did workout a little though.  

Anyway, I finished a solid block doing using a Westside-esque template before my little unplanned deload, lol.  I'm shifting back to an undulating scheme, this week being a heavy week.  I was going to do some pullups here too, but I ran out of time.  I ended up working at night too, and had to get back to work.

Suitcase deadlifts are interesting.  I've never really used them before.  Kills the hands for me especially.  I like the exercise and I will be gradually increasing weight as I become more comfortable with the exercise.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 5, 2012)

*Heavy Upper - 01/04/2012*

A1 Military Press
75x1, 110x1, 145x1, 180x8x1

A2 Chinups
BWx2x1, +15x1, +70x8x1

B1 Dumbbell Bench
100sx4x6

B2 Hammer Strength High Row
290x4x6

C1 Tate Press
45sx3x6

C2 BB Curl
80x4x6


Nothing special to report here.  Workout felt better than anticipated considering how sleep deprived I was.  I'm working every day through this week, so I'm gonna be tired for a bit.  Some of my weights are still low, but I will ramp up over the next few months.

Tate presses are going to be replaced.  They just don't feel right on my elbows or shoulders.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2012)

Just to give you an an idea of the conditioning work I'm doing right now:

Complex - 95lbs barbell
RDL x 6
Bent Row x 6
Power Clean x 6
Push Press x 6
Back Squat x 6
Reverse Lunge x 6

Rest 75sec and repeat for a total of 4 rounds


GPP - 180lbs sled
Reverse drag
Forward drag
Rowing

rest 75sec and repeat for a total of 4 rounds


Treadmill - 10mins
2.5mph@15%


Did some mobility work at the beginning.  Took 40ish minutes including warm-up, setting up equipment, etc.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 6, 2012)

*Heavy Lower Body - 01/06/2011*

A Rack Deadlift (Between mid shin and knee)
200x1, 300x1, 400x1, 495x8x1

B1 Reverse Lunge
225x4x6

B2 Ab Rollouts
BWx3x14

C Pullups/Chinups (Varied grips)
BWx2x10, 7


Nothing major to report.  Numbers will start looking sexier in the next few months.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2012)

*Heavy Upper Body - 01/07/2012*

A1 Dips
BWx5, +10x3, +90x1, +160x6x1, +140x2x1

A2 Bent Rows
115x5, 170x3, 230x1, 285x8x1

B1 Incline Press
215x2x6, 2x4

B2 NG Pulldowns
225x4x6

C1 EZ Skulls
100x3x6

C2 Hammer Curls
45sx3x6


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2012)

*Medium Lower Body - 01/09/2012*

A Squat
135x5, 195x3, 260x1, 325x6x3

B1 RDL
375x4x8

B2 Cable External Rotation
50x3x12

C Pullups/Body Rows
BWx3xAMAP


Squatting PL style for the first time in a while, and it feels better than I remember.  Weight wasn't terribly difficult.  Could've done more, but I have several cycles to ramp that weight up.  I'll hopefully hits 6x3 with about 365 by the end of this program.  If I do, I may attempt 405 again.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2012)

*01/17/2012*

A Squat
45x5
95x5
135x3
185x3
225x3
270x4x9

B1 BB Mil
140x2x9, 2x8

B2 Chinup
+10x4x9


Okay, I'm indecisive lately.  I'm attempting the Smolov squat cycle.  So, I will be squatting 4 times a week.  I'm doing a couple upper body exercises each day too.  I don't think anything more is necessary, though I may throw in a little arm work or prehab stuff if I feel up to it.  I'll try and post up the workout I'm doing later today soon.

I'm not exactly mirroring the squat parameters of my squat with the upper body work.  I'm going to progress it at half the rate as I rotate between two different upper body workouts.  My main focus, though, is get my squat up.  I always feel like it sucks.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2012)

*01/18/2012*

I did conditioning work this past Tuesday:

Mobility/activation work

Sled circuit - 4 rounds - 75sec RI
Reverse drag - 180lbs
Forward drag - 2x180lbs
Rows - 180lbs

Bodyweight circuit - 4 rounds - 60sec RI
Squat x 15
Pushup x 15
Body rows x 10
Jumping jacks x 25

Treadmill - 10mins - 3mph@15%


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 19, 2012)

*01/19/2012*

Mobility/activation work

A Squat
45x5
95x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
260x1
290x5x7

B1 Bench
45x5
95x5
135x3
185x3
230x3x9
230x6

B2 Bent Row
45x5
95x5
135x3
185x3
230x4x9


God my strength endurance sucks the big one on pressing movements.  I could've done more than 12 on my first set, guaranteed, but it still tapered off to 6 reps by the last set.

Also I talked to highly ranked USAPL powerlifter at my gym yesterday.  Granted, his numbers aren't amazing, but pretty impressive when you consider they're in the masters and 70-74 age groups.  Anyway, he told me my squat is in the 95th percentile, but gave me a couple of small tips.  I was flattered, and greatly appreciated his advice.  Very nice guy too.


----------



## jagbender (Jan 19, 2012)

CowPimp said:


> Also I talked to highly ranked USAPL powerlifter at my gym yesterday. Granted, his numbers aren't amazing, but pretty impressive when you consider they're in the masters and 70-74 age groups. Anyway, he told me my squat is in the 95th percentile, but gave me a couple of small tips. I was flattered, and greatly appreciated his advice. Very nice guy too.


 

Cool


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2012)

*01/20/2012*

@jag: Yeah, I thought so too.

A Squat
45x5
95x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x1
310x7x5

B1 Military Press
45x5
95x3
125x1
150x4x7
150x6

B2 Chinup
+25x5x7

Squats went suprisingly well.  They weren't easy, but I could've done more.  I felt like I had 10 in me on the first set, though that may be a little ambitious.  Also, I've been wrestling with this open wound on my upper back from changing the bar position with squats.  I ripped it open at some point and, squatting 4 times a week, it has no chance to heal, haha.  Here's a picture of me after my workout on Monday:


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2012)

Damn........Your squats have really increased!!!!

I like the conditioning work in here


----------



## fufu (Jan 21, 2012)

CowPimp said:


> @jag: Yeah, I thought so too.
> 
> A Squat
> 45x5
> ...



Blood on the bar, I like it!

But seriously, that sucks. I've had similar situations, what can you do? Not train? Unlikely!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 22, 2012)

*01/21/2012*

@YM: Thanks sir.  I'm trying.  They're still not where I'd like them to be relative to my deadlift.  I'm trying to hammer them hard for this mesocycle.

@fufu: Well, so far my plan has been rip it open repeatedly and hope it scars up sooner rather than later, haha.


A Squat
45x5
95x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x1
325x10x3

B1 Bench
45x5
95x5
135x3
185x3
225x1
245x4x7
245x6

B2 Bent Row
45x5
95x5
135x3
185x3
225x1
245x5x7


Good workout, but man, 10x3 is fucking tiring.  I still could've done a little more, which gives me hope for this upcoming week where the spreadsheet for the template I'm using is calling for 345 with the same set/rep scheme.  I think there's a chance I can pull that off.  If I do, I will be totally psyched.  I want this 405 squat so bad I can taste it.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 22, 2012)

Blood on the bar, that's as bad ass as it's gonna get!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 23, 2012)

*01/23/2012*

@xfactor: Or retarded.  One of the two, lol.


A Squat
45x5
95x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
260x1
290x4x9

B1 Military Press
45x5
95x3
135x1
160x5x5

B2 Chinup
BWx3
+40x5x5


Holy balls.  Squats were deathly.  20 pound jump from last week a la the template.  So fucking hard, lol.  Definitely a rep PR there no doubt.  I cut the upper body work by a couple of sets.  I'm not gonna do 10x3 on them either later in the week.  The workouts will just be too damned long.  Overall good though, even if it killed me, heh.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2012)

Awesome squatting dude! What kinda stance/depth/bar position etc are you using atm? I might have missed you mentioning it. Lol @ the blood though 

I did smolov a long time ago and it was brutal. Fun, but brutal. I really enjoy high frequency squatting programs like smolov, 20 rep squats, and the Broz gym approach. Your technique gets really dialled in.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2012)

*01//25/2012*

@Gaz: I'm shifting to a more low bar PL style squat.  My depth is still plenty low though.  I definitely go competition depth or lower.  My stance is pretty moderate.  My hips don't like a really wide squat, but I wouldn't call it narrow either.

A Squat
45x5
95x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x1
310x5x7

B1 Bench
45x5
95x5
135x3
185x3
225x1
260x5x5

B2 Bent Row
45x5
95x5
135x3
185x3
225x1
260x5x5


Well the workouts aren't really entertaining to read about, but fuck it.  I'm getting results.  I'm pretty confident if this keeps up I'll be breaking 400 in about two weeks on my squat.  Nuff said.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 26, 2012)

Monstrous numbers, man! Seriously!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 30, 2012)

*01/29/2012*

@xfactor: Thanks for the kind words.

A Squat
45x5
95x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x1
315x1
345x10x3

B1 Bench Press
45x5
95x5
135x3
185x3
225x1
275x4x3

B2 Bent Row
45x5
95x5
135x3
185x3
225x1
275x4x3


I had to cut a couple sets of the last couple items because I ran out of time.  I also delayed this workout a day to give my knee some breathing room.  I think it was the right decision.  I could feel it ever so slightly on some of these, but it was essentially gone by the time my warm-up sets were over, and it feels just fine today.  Things are moving as planned, but this coming week is gonna be HARD.  I bet I won't quite hit my numbers on some of the days, or it will be right to failure.  Maybe I'll surprise myself.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 30, 2012)

*01/30/2012*

A Squat
45x5
95x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x1
300x4x9

B1 Military Press
45x5
95x3
125x1
150x9,8,7

B2 Chinups
BWx3
+30x9,9,8


Fucking high rep squats can go die.  Rot in Hell.  I can't believe I did this though.  Gives me even more confidence in hitting 400 next week.  Boosted my upper body lift weights, and reps dropped a little.  No problem though.  I guarantee these would look prettier on their own day too.  Doing these movements after squatting is rough.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2012)

*02/01/2012*

A Squat
45x5
95x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x1
320x5x7

B1 Bench Press
45x5
95x5
135x3
185x3
215x1
240x9,9,7

B2 Bent Row
45x5
95x5
135x3
185x3
215x1
240x3x9


Keepin' on truckin'.  Soon I get to end this 4x per week squatting madness.  Holy shit.  My fucking shoulder wound needs to heal too, but I don't give it a chance, lol.


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 1, 2012)

CowPimp said:


> @Gaz: I'm shifting to a more low bar PL style  squat.  My depth is still plenty low though.  I definitely go  competition depth or lower.  My stance is pretty moderate.  My hips  don't like a really wide squat, but I wouldn't call it narrow either.



Low bar isn't exactly PL style anymore. Now they teach high bar to get the most out of your gear. Low bar is more old school PL now. Higher bar placement allows your torso to stay more upright allowing you to hit depth easier as long as you don't end up hunching over, then a higher bar placement is trouble. I also can't squat wide raw, I have to at least have some single ply or double ply briefs on. When I squat raw, I just go a little more than shoulder width apart, and when raw I often lower my bar placement as well.

Number are looking good, the 3x10 @ 345lbs squat especially.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 1, 2012)

Seanp156 said:


> Low bar isn't exactly PL style anymore. Now they teach high bar to get the most out of your gear. Low bar is more old school PL now. Higher bar placement allows your torso to stay more upright allowing you to hit depth easier as long as you don't end up hunching over, then a higher bar placement is trouble. I also can't squat wide raw, I have to at least have some single ply or double ply briefs on. When I squat raw, I just go a little more than shoulder width apart, and when raw I often lower my bar placement as well.
> 
> Number are looking good, the 3x10 @ 345lbs squat especially.




Interesting.  I guess it's because the gear got tighter or something?  I have no plans to squat in gear, so I'm gonna stick with low bar methinks.  I'm liking it for now anyway.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2012)

Here it comes.  My random scanty appearances in the journal section here.  Well, my latest program is somewhat similar to what I outlined originally.  There are some differences though.  It's based on a 4 week cycle, and this first week is high intensity and moderate in volume.  Anyway, here's the first workout I did this week:

Bench Press - RI 3min
290x7x1

Pullup - RI 2min
+60x5x3

Close Grip Incline Press - RI 2min
185x5x3

Unilateral Seated Row - RI 2min
135x5x3

Barbell Curl
65x2x10

Stiff Arm Pulldown
110x2x10


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2012)

Squat - RI 3min
365x7x1

Unilateral Squat - RI 2min
+60x5x3

Landmine Rotation - RI 2min
+40x2x10

Back Extension (2sec isometric) - RI 1min
+30x2x10

Unilateral Calf Raises (2sec isometric) - RI 1min
BWx2x10


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2012)

I thought I might mention my last PR too, before I trailed off posting the last series of workouts.  I hit a 420 squat, really clean.  I did 405 first and it was easy.  My 420 squat was prettier and more solid than my previous best of 385.  Unfortunately, I'm keeping at a bit less than that right now because of an injury I suffered shortly after that.  I'm getting back there though, slowly but surely.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 17, 2012)

Push Press - RI 2min
150x6x3

Bent Row - RI 2min
260x5x3

Dip - RI 2min
+48kgx5x3

Underhand Pulldown - RI 2min
#17.5x5x3

Skullcrushers - RI 1min
75x2x10

Pullovers - RI 1min
85x2x10


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 17, 2012)

Power Clean - RI 2min
160x6x3

Trap Bar Deadlift - RI 2min
450x5x3

Turkish Getup - RI 2min
28kgx4x2ea

Kettlebell Swing - RI 1min
(40kg+blue band)x2x12

Face Pull (1sec isometric) - RI 1min
#8.5x2x10


Pretty solid couple of workouts.  Deadlifts and cleans just felt fantastic.  Cleans felt more comfortable and faster than they have been.  I suppose I'm getting used to doing them again, even if the weight isn't particularly high.  My back felt great on deadlifts, just rock solid.  I think all the warm-up stuff, GPP, and consistent core work has helped.


----------



## flynike (Sep 17, 2012)

CowPimp said:


> Power Clean - RI 2min
> 160x6x3
> 
> Trap Bar Deadlift - RI 2min
> ...


I love the feeling when my back feels so good lifting again!


----------



## fufu (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey Cowpimp, how/why are you setting up those KB swings with the band? Is there a video on youtube showing what you do?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 24, 2012)

@flynike: I agree.  We have nothing without our health!

@fufu: Real easy.  Pass the entire band through the opening in the kettlebell such that, from a bird's eye view, the handle on the kettlebell is the dividing line between the two halves of the band.  Bring one end of the band over top of the kettlebell handle, then pass it through the opening of the band on the other side.  Pull it taught, and adjust the position so you can get your hands on it.  Then I just stand on the slack part of the back and start swinging.


Also, I will post my workouts again this week.  I am already slacking, but trying not to give up completely this time.  This past week was moderate intensity and high volume.  This week I will use the same weights you saw in the workouts I have already posted, but at a higher volume.


----------



## fufu (Sep 24, 2012)

Interesting set up, did you come up with that yourself? I'm curious to see how it feels. What kind of bands do you use in terms of resistance?


----------

